# Tory vow to launch spy agency has fizzled



## GAP (27 Mar 2007)

Tory vow to launch spy agency has fizzled, source says
JEFF SALLOT From Tuesday's Globe and Mail
Article Link

OTTAWA — The Conservative campaign promise to launch a foreign intelligence service has quietly vanished from sight, government sources say.

The plan, announced during the last election as part of the party's ambitious security agenda, is not entirely dead. But it has dropped well down the list of government priorities in this minority Parliament, the sources say.

The idea of a new service to spy abroad faces opposition from many senior officials in the Canadian Security Intelligence Service and other existing security agencies, the sources say.

Moreover, CSIS has convinced Public Safety Minister Stockwell Day that it is able to do more spying abroad than it has in the past without the trouble of asking for parliamentary approval to start up a new agency.
More on link


----------



## Journeyman (27 Mar 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> *Moreover, CSIS has convinced Public Safety Minister Stockwell Day that it is able to do more spying abroad than it has in the past.....*



The CSIS Director announced their foreign ops four years ago.


> *CSIS admits to spying abroad
> First public confirmation: Director Elcock says it has become 'an integral part of the service's operations'*
> 
> Stewart Bell
> ...


----------



## GAP (27 Mar 2007)

Thanks for moving it. I was not sure where it should go, but had completely forgot about this forum....I don't think I had ever posted anything to it before..


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Mar 2007)

This is somewhat related – given that we mix security and intelligence too much.  It is reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act:




> Counterrorism czar needed
> *ex-CSIS boss: 'Times have changed,' Reid Morden tells Senate committee
> 
> Andrew Mayeda, The Ottawa Citizen*
> ...



Even though I can restrain my enthusiasm for Ms. Bloodworth’s office,* she is in the right place.  The Clerk of the Privy Council does have, must have super sensitive political antennæ it is quite wrong to suggest, as Reid Morden does, that (s)he is anything but apolitical.

We need fewer _independent *czars*_ in Ottawa, not more.  There are too many _free agents_ circling the Prime Minister’s Office – most (not all) of them should be corralled and put firmly under the thumb of the Clerk and the PCO staff.



-----------
* See the _wiring diagram_ at:  http://www.pco-bcp.gc.ca/docs/Org/oc-march2007_e.pdf I believe she should be a Deputy Secretary (a _line_ group chief, on a par with e.g. Susan Cartwright) and Rennie Marcoux, the Assistant Secretary to the Cabinet for Security and Intelligence should report to her.


----------



## MarkOttawa (28 Mar 2007)

The Canadian government has no need for a Humint foreign intelligence agency:

'"Smiley's Canadians?" Not the answer'
http://www.damianpenny.com/archived/005697.html

'CSIS is the answer'
http://www.damianpenny.com/archived/006177.html

'Still no need for "Smiley's Canadians"'
http://www.damianpenny.com/archived/007990.html

'Someone else is against creating a Canadian Foreign Intelligence Agency'
http://www.damianpenny.com/archived/008032.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------

